# Xerox WorkCentre 7345 - XP lpr printing without banner?



## ntrance (Jul 11, 2009)

I am using Windows XP to print to a Xerox WorkCentre 7345 using lpr from the command line. Is there an option to disable the banner sheet when using this method on a per print basis? I know they can also be permanently disabled in the printer configuration options, but that is not what I need. I need to do this using lpr from the command line, so other methods of printing to this printer that allow disabling of banner sheets are also not helpful to me.


----------



## itsokrelax (May 17, 2008)

Log in to your unit. <11111> find the print options. Go into other and you will find the banner sheet setting in there.


----------



## ntrance (Jul 11, 2009)

The printer no longer has the default password, so I can't do that. I had the Xerox maintenance tech change that setting once for me already, but then it got changed back a little while later after they did something else. Neither he nor another Xerox tech support person I talked to knew what I was talking about. I would hate to have to call them out to adjust that setting whenever it gets changed. It seems to me you should be able to disable banners on a per print basis, but the command line switches I have tried so far do not work.


----------



## michalina (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know more about the disable the banner sheet so tell you later ..







banner printing


----------



## itsokrelax (May 17, 2008)

You can disable it in the print driver but if it is turned on on the machine it will print anyway. You need to figure out the password and do as I stated in the previous post. :grin:

In the print driver you need to disable it in both printing defaults and printing preferences. Its located under advanced -> print options -> banner sheet.


----------



## larbac (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you get your solution?


----------



## ntrance (Jul 11, 2009)

No, I have not received the solution to disabling banner sheets on a per print basis using command line switches. Other options of disabling it in print drivers or on the printer are not viable for the reasons stated above.


----------



## itsokrelax (May 17, 2008)

What exactly do you think is telling the printer to print the banner sheet?


----------



## ntrance (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with you that it is the default setting of the printer causing the banner sheet to be printed, and I do appreciate your help. However, it appears that the printer also ignores standard lpr option flags like -h which should turn off banners on a per print basis. I was simply wondering if this printer uses a non-standard option flag that I have not been able to find.


----------

